# New Product, Clear & Smoked Side Markers



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice! Why is your Chevrolet logo up-side-down on your car?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> Nice! Why is your Chevrolet logo up-side-down on your car?


 Good eye! I reversed the image in Photoshop. Didn't give the logo a thought.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Klearz said:


> Good eye! I reversed the image in Photoshop. Didn't give the logo a thought.


No big deal, nice looking product, that is what counts.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

*Lower introductory price on clear and smoked side markers*

I've been getting some feedback that my price is too high on the side markers. I can understand that money is tight now, and I really want to get some of these out on the street. I am going to blow these out for the next few weeks at $60 a set including free shipping to the US or Canada. You can choose from clear lenses on white, silver or black housings, or smoked lenses on black housings. If you are interested, you can message me or even purchase them through my website using paypal. 

..: Klearz : Chevrolet :..











Just a note on my prices so it makes a little more sense. I make each and every set of lenses by hand, rather than injection molding by the thousands. I can make about 2 sets per day on average. Each set is cast, assembled, buffed and packaged by me personally. I can make about 20 sets of lenses before I need to remake the molds. It is a tedious process, but it allows me to get a high quality new product on the market quickly.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Any pics yet of the smoked lenses?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Any pics yet of the smoked lenses?


 I should have pics of the smoked and clear on white up in about 3-4 hours. You'll be able to speicify a dark or light smoked lens so you get just what you are looking for. Again, one of the advantages of going with handmade lenses rather than a run of many thousands of one color.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Those look good. Once money comes back I'll deff. be interested in a set


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks RS LTZ , glad you like them. 

Here is a pic of the smoked lenses. I will have to reshoot then when I take pics of the clear white. There is a lot of glare on the lens because of how shiney they are.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Very Nice Ill have to decide between this and overlays.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

These are a little more expensive, but the look is much nicer in my opinion. With the overlays, you still have an "orange" lens under the overlay. With these, you have a lens that is tinted throughout, not just on the surface. I've got nothing against overlays when there are no lenses available for the car, but outside that they just aren't my thing. Everyone has their own opinion though, and I respect that.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm assuming those are the dark smoke lens, are you going to post pics of the light smoke?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I'm assuming those are the dark smoke lens, are you going to post pics of the light smoke?


 Yes, I have a set of the light smoke in the molds right now. I'll pull them tonite and should have pics of those up either tonite or tomorrow morning.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Liking the dark smoke, will wait to see the light before making a purchase. Looks good though.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry it took a couple days to get this post up. As you can imagine, I get slammed with orders at this time of the year with everyone getting their cars ready for spring/summer shows and such. Anyhow, here is a pic of all the basic lens and housing color combinations. I can also do different colors on the lenses and housings if you want as well,.. red, blue, orange, pewter, etc. 

I've decided to keep this current sale going for one month. Your choice of lens and housing color combinations and free shipping to your door for $60. After a month, I'll have to put the price back up a little to make this project worth the time and financial investment. Lenses are for sale on the website at ..: Klearz :.. . You can check out using paypal, or just email if you have questions. [email protected] 

One other note, if you are pinching every penny and want to save a couple more bucks, I can sell you the lenses and housings unassembled for $55 shipped to your door. You will have to scuff up the mating surfaces and then use a clear epoxy or silicone to assemble them. It saves me a little time, so I can pass that along to you.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Those clear markers with the white housing look very nice. They should look incredible on my white Cruze...once I purchase the car.  I should be picking up a set within a week or so. These should look great with some Philips SilverVision bulbs.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Those clear markers with the white housing look very nice. They should look incredible on my white Cruze....


Yes, they would. I am deciding between lt smoke or smoke to go with my Imperial Blue. Black frames, ofcoarse.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah,.. they usually do look really good on white cars. Here is a G8 with my clear on black housings side markers. Those look pretty good as well because you get the nice white reflection from some angles, and then the black outline kind of matches with the headlights and fogs.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Whats the deal with the bulbs inside the stock Cruze's? Are they clear from the factory or do they have an orange coating over the bulb? Also how hard is it to install these things? Wouldn't you just pop out the old marker, take out the bulbs and put the old wired up bulbs in the new marker and snap it back into place in your car? I'd really like to see how bright they are with the lights on at a nighttime shot


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Whats the deal with the bulbs inside the stock Cruze's? Are they clear from the factory or do they have an orange coating over the bulb? Also how hard is it to install these things? Wouldn't you just pop out the old marker, take out the bulbs and put the old wired up bulbs in the new marker and snap it back into place in your car? I'd really like to see how bright they are with the lights on at a nighttime shot


 The bulbs inside the stock side markers are a standard clear/white 194 wedge. You can leave them in if you aren't worried about getting hassled by cops about the non amber color. I ran my eclipse like that for years and years and never had a problem. They mainly just have a problem if you have a blue flashing light in the front. 

The install is pretty simple on these. You remove a few of the fasteneres from your inner fender, reach inside and push the retaining clip on the back of the side marker, and then it will pop out through the front of the fascia. Remove the bulb assembly from the OEM lens,.. screw it into the replacement lens, and then just push it back into position... the retaining clip will snap it into place. Reinstall the inner fender fasteners, and you are done.

I'll see what I can do about getting some night shots of the side markers. I'll be getting pics from customers who have bought in the next week or so. I'll have them grab some night time shots as well.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright thanks, I just want to see how bright they are especially with the clear lens. The bulbs your selling on your site, are they orange then? I don't get why you would be selling them to replace the stock bulbs unless they where different in some way. I appreciate the feedback, think I'm going to need to get me some. Plus if I get hassled by the cops I can just always swap the stock ones back in but I don't think they'd care unless they where really bright during the night.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Alright thanks, I just want to see how bright they are especially with the clear lens. The bulbs your selling on your site, are they orange then? I don't get why you would be selling them to replace the stock bulbs unless they where different in some way. I appreciate the feedback, think I'm going to need to get me some. Plus if I get hassled by the cops I can just always swap the stock ones back in but I don't think they'd care unless they where really bright during the night.


 The bulbs I'm selling on my website are Amber LED bulbs. They are white in appearance when not lit, and then illuminate in amber when they come on. This keeps the legal flasher color in the front of the car. The other advantage to LED bulbs is that they will virtually last forever. Buy them once, install them and forget about it. The color is also better and more intense. 










The only hassle you will probably ever get is if you have yearly car inspections where you are. In that case, you get a small roll of the amber reflective tape, and a roll of masking tape. You put a piece of masking tape on the front left and right of your car above the markers,.. then put a strip of the reflective tape over it. This gives you the orange reflector you need for inspection, and then you can just easily peal it off when you are done because it is on the masking tape.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...do those LED lamps also need "dropping" resistors to keep them from causing the flasher to flash too fast?


 I'm not sure on that yet. They should be in later this week, and I will test them out in my Charger to see if they make the flashers go spastic or not. I will post it up when I get them in and tested out.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if they're used only as "marker" lamps and they don't flash, then there will be no problem.
> 
> ...it's only when they're used with (some) flashers that problems sometimes occur.


Yup, I know what you mean. I've got a set of them in my Eclipse that are combination white running lights that switch over to amber flashes when the turn signals are on. They are steady when just the running lights are on, but flash at about 2-3 times the normal speed when I hit the turn signals. Personally it doesn't bother me too much, so I haven't bothered with the resistor install,.. but to each is their own.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Right now in my Celica I have the Philips SIlverVision bulbs. They light up orange but have a silver coating so that nasty orange is gone. I believe the 2 bulbs in the link are the one for the Cruze. I don't have my Cruze yet so I don't know for sure. Can someone verify? 

SilverVision range


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Right now in my Celica I have the Philips SIlverVision bulbs. They light up orange but have a silver coating so that nasty orange is gone. I believe the 2 bulbs in the link are the one for the Cruze. I don't have my Cruze yet so I don't know for sure. Can someone verify?
> 
> SilverVision range


 I dont think either of those three bulbs on that page work for these. The front side markers on the Cruze use a standard T10 or 194 wedge bulb. I'd be surpirsed if SilverVision didn't make one for this side marker though, its a really common bulb,... mustangs, chargers, G8's, solstice, sky, fusion,.. and on and on ... they all use them.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

[email protected] I really thought I was on to something. That link was all that Philips makes in SilverVision bulbs.

I found a 194 bulb that looks the same and I am sure they have the turn signal bulbs as well.

http://superlumination.com/images/auto_bulbs/194a_sv_wm.jpg


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to cruzetalk Klearz! The side markers have bugged me since I bought the car, the amber lenses just look bad with the Crystal Red paint. Now to make the decision on lens/housing color. I'm leaning toward the clear/black with your amber LED's. Comments or suggestions would be welcomed by anyone.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Welcome to cruzetalk Klearz! The side markers have bugged me since I bought the car, the amber lenses just look bad with the Crystal Red paint. Now to make the decision on lens/housing color. I'm leaning toward the clear/black with your amber LED's. Comments or suggestions would be welcomed by anyone.


Thanks, I'm with you,.. the amber lenses always bug me on cars. On some colors it is tolerable, but yes it clashes pretty bad with the red. Overall, I would say that the clear lenses on black housings are by far the most popular in terms of sales for me. The smoked lenses on black housings are probably a close second with clear on silver right up there as well. It really all depends on the look you are going for and your personal tastes.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I just might have to get me a set of the smoked/black ones...VERY nice looking product. Can't wait to see them on a cruze first.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I just might have to get me a set of the smoked/black ones...VERY nice looking product. Can't wait to see them on a cruze first.


 Hopefully I`ll have some pics of the smoke/black on a Cruze for you in a week or so. I'll be sure to post up pics from customers as they come in.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

So if you buy these side markers it will just swap out the orange for clear or smoke but still work the same as before?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

sloaner said:


> So if you buy these side markers it will just swap out the orange for clear or smoke but still work the same as before?


 Yup, thats right. These are exact reproductions of the OEM side markers, but with a smoked or clear lens and silver, white or black housings. You can even reuse your OEM white 194 bulb if you really want to, but to avoid possibly being hassled, you should switch to an amber bulb, whether it be LED or a normal bulb.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

On a side note, I just produced a set of blem medium smoke on silver side markers. There were a couple tiny air bubbles in the middle of one of the lenses which make it ever so slightly imperfect. You probably will never notice it when its on the car ( it was even very hard to photograph), but I cannot sell it as good nonetheless. I am letting this set of for $40 shipped if anyone is really on a budget and wants to ad a set to their cruze cheap! First come first serve.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

PM & email sent.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

robertbick said:


> PM & email sent.


SOLD

Thanks


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Klearz, placed an order for the clear/black with the amber LED's.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Klearz, placed an order for the clear/black with the amber LED's.


Thanks alot, just sent you an email. If you can post up some pics when you get these installed, that would be great.

Thanks again!


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Thanks alot, just sent you an email. If you can post up some pics when you get these installed, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again!


Will do on the pics. The email I rec'd said that the leds will be in later. Just hold the shipment til you get them and ship together. Weather is gonna be kinda crappy here till next week and I'm in no rush, thanks.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm actually headed down to Carolina this weekend, so I'll mail them out from down there. You should have them by a week from tomorrow which is actually a little quicker than if I shipped them from up here today. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

LED's came in today finally. I'll get the orders shipped out tomorrow for those who waited for them to come in. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

So I take it we HAVE to buy a housing? Or can we re-use the stock housing?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> So I take it we HAVE to buy a housing? Or can we re-use the stock housing?


 If you are reallly on a tight budget, can do some dremeling and filing, and have a couple hours to spare, then you CAN reuse your OEM housings. 

There are a couple different methods. You can use a dremel to carefully cut the orange lenses cleanly off your housings. Its not easy with these, but it can be done if you are careful. 

The method I use is a little quicker but a little dangerous if you aren't careful. *As such ONLY use this method at* *your own risk*, *and wear safety goggles and gloves at the minimum*. Preheat your oven to 150 - 175F. Drill a small 1/8" hole in the back of the housings. Remove the bulbs from the housings and place them in the oven for about 10-15 minutes. After that time has passed,.. put on your gloves and safety goggles,.... remove the lens from the oven, reinstall the bulb, and then use an air compressor to blow air into the hole you drilled into the housings. Sometimes the lens will blow cleanly off the housing, other times the lens will blow into fragments. Finish filing the lens fragments off the housings, and then you can epoxy or silicone the new lenses on to the OEM housings. 

Not to sound like I'm trying to make a sale, but for most people it really isn't worth the trouble and effort, but again if you are really on a shoe-string budget this is a way to save a few bucks by doing some labor yourself.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh okay, well that's not worth it in my opionion, lol. Next paycheck i'll be ordering some


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll look for the order in a week or two. Very few people actually try to do the OEM housings swap, but I leave the option available for those who want to try it.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Meh, i'll go ahead an order them


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Meh, i'll go ahead an order them


 
Thanks, payment recieved. I'll get them sent out today. You should have them in about 4-8 business days.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Did you find out if the led's make the blinkers faster or throw a code yet?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> Did you find out if the led's make the blinkers faster or throw a code yet?


 I got the LED's in a couple days ago, and then someone pointed out that the side markers don't flash with the turn signals, so I guess there is no problem.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a quick question. I went to go look at how the side markers come out before buying these. How easy is it to get the fasteneres from your inner fender to pop out? I've seen fasteners like that before that were a PITA to pop out.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I have a quick question. I went to go look at how the side markers come out before buying these. How easy is it to get the fasteneres from your inner fender to pop out? I've seen fasteners like that before that were a PITA to pop out.


 To be honest, I haven't actually done the install myself yet. I just know that the easiest way to get to the markers is through the inner fender. I can let you know once I hear from other customers who have done the install.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a head up, I'll be away from the shop for about a week and a half. Any orders that come in while I'm gone will ship when I return.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Just a head up, I'll be away from the shop for about a week and a half. Any orders that come in while I'm gone will ship when I return.


Dont forget to take my down with you to ship next week .


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Dont forget to take my down with you to ship next week .


 No worries, they're allready packed  Thanks for the reminder though,.. I could have easily forgotten.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried installling theirs? I haven't got mine in yet, but in order to get those fastners in the inner fender do I reach through the wheel well, or under the car?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love to see someone post an install video or write up with pics!


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I will when I get mine in and install them!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll buy the smoked lens hand down, I've just bought the smoked headlights so it will match really good


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> I will when I get mine in and install them!


That would be Fantastic!!!


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> I will when I get mine in and install them!


 Hey that would be great, thanks alot. From other cars with similar marker locations which I've done in the past,... it is usually easiest to go in through the inner fender. Just crank your wheels all the way in,.. pop a few fasteners out so you can get your arm in. The attachment on these is very simple,.. just a tab that slide into a slot,.. and then a J-Hook clip that you squeeze to remove. Once you actually get your hand inside the inner fender,.. it should be a piece of cake. 

I'll be gone for a week,.. but I'll try to check the forum now and then to see how it goes.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Hey that would be great, thanks alot. From other cars with similar marker locations which I've done in the past,... it is usually easiest to go in through the inner fender. Just crank your wheels all the way in,.. pop a few fasteners out so you can get your arm in. The attachment on these is very simple,.. just a tab that slide into a slot,.. and then a J-Hook clip that you squeeze to remove. Once you actually get your hand inside the inner fender,.. it should be a piece of cake.
> 
> I'll be gone for a week,.. but I'll try to check the forum now and then to see how it goes.


Do you unplug the old ones & plug in the new ones or do wires need to be cut & spliced?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I just ordered them so I don't have them quite yet, but they should only be the reflectors. The bulb sockets should just turn and lock into the housings. I can already tell this install will be much easier than the side markers on my Celica. Those screwed into the car so not only did I have to get my hand in there, I had to fit a socket wrench in there as well.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Do you unplug the old ones & plug in the new ones or do wires need to be cut & spliced?


HOPEFULLY there won't be any cutting and splicing, and I think the bulb just unscrews from the housing and you screw it back in the new housing you're putting in. I believe..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> HOPEFULLY there won't be any cutting and splicing, and I think the bulb just unscrews from the housing and you screw it back in the new housing you're putting in. I believe..


Ohhhh... Perfect.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Do you unplug the old ones & plug in the new ones or do wires need to be cut & spliced?


 
There is no cutting r splicing required. The LED's plug right into your OEM bukb sockets,.. and the bulb sockets twist right into my housings just like factory. My housings are molded from OEM housings, so installation and fit should be perfect.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Markers and LED's arrived today, dang that was quick, will get them installed by the weekend and get some pics. Will send them to you by email and post on here also. Thanks again.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Markers and LED's arrived today, dang that was quick, will get them installed by the weekend and get some pics. Will send them to you by email and post on here also. Thanks again.


Ohh good, glad they arrived. Cannot wait to see pics. Thanks again


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Markers and LED's arrived today, dang that was quick, will get them installed by the weekend and get some pics. Will send them to you by email and post on here also. Thanks again.


Yay! Mine should be in today or tommorow hopefully. Can't wait lol


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Got mine yesterday! Will install them in a day or two... hopefully. I still have my emblem overlays to install also. First it was cold and snow... now it's all rain. That and my son keeps stealing my garage spot with his Grand Am.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I got mine yesterday. I will be installing this evening. Pics of my dirty car to come afterwards.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I got mine on. I really like it. No night shots yet though.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just ordered/paid for a set of Dark Tinted/Black Housings. Can't wait to get them and put them in.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> I got mine on. I really like it. No night shots yet though.


Looks good! How easy/difficult was it to get the inner fender fasteners out?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks great, really clean. Thanks for posting the pics, I will put them on my website when I get home.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! Those are the silver housings correct?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I took the star hex screws out from the inner fender but the plastic wouldn't budge at all. So, since I don't have a jack stand or lift, I took it too the dealership to do for me. It took them about a half an hour and was only $28. But you could do it yourself, I think you have to take the plastic panel off the bottom of the car, underneath where the fog lights would be, instead of going through the wheel well.


No, they are actually white housings, and amber bulbs.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Looks great, really clean. Thanks for posting the pics, I will put them on my website when I get home.


Ok, thank you, that sounds good. Your product is excellent. Shipping took about 7 days, and was wrapped in a alot of protective materials. I will definitely recommend you to others.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! I have a white Cruze and I ordered white housings and amber leds. Can't wait to get them...I should have ordered them before Klearz left for his trip. Haha!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I took off 3 screws on each side and was able to pop the old lights out with no issues. just take it slow and easy, you'll be fine...I think it looks great


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Just replaced mine... took about 5 minutes per side. Only have to remove three screws and pull the inner fender out a bit. It is hard to pull, but you only have to be able to reach a few fingers inside to push on the tab of the lens housing so it pops right out.

These are the light smoke with silver housings. Got em for $40 shipped since one is ever so slightly blemished. No one can see the tiny bubble in the lens.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

They look good. Alot better than that orange color.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I took off 3 screws on each side and was able to pop the old lights out with no issues. just take it slow and easy, you'll be fine...I think it looks great


Looks awesome...definitely on my to do list.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I took off 3 screws on each side and was able to pop the old lights out with no issues. just take it slow and easy, you'll be fine...I think it looks great



Are those the darkest lenses?


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Looks awesome...definitely on my to do list.


Just ordered a set...now it's going to kill me to have to wait for his return


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Same here, ECO. Sonoma those look so nice. So slick. Anyone have pics of the clear side markers at night with the led ambers? I cannot wait to get these.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

RS LTZ said:


> Are those the darkest lenses?



I believe so...they were dark smoke with black surround.

Thanks, I think it looks great too. took a couple of pics with the lights on too...

And thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

These look real nice! I just can't decide if I want the dark smoke, or light smoke ones....


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> These look real nice! I just can't decide if I want the dark smoke, or light smoke ones....


I don't think there is a large noticeable difference. I think the main difference would be noticed between the black or silver housings. I have the light smoke with the silver (grey) housings and it is plenty dark enough for me. It is a touch lighter than the surrounding black of the Cruze but I am fine with that. 

If you want to realy go black, then get the dark smoke & black housings.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Thanks, I think it looks great too. took a couple of pics with the lights on too...


Wow, looks black, but the light still comes through. How do you find the light output (in person)? Is it as bright as it looks in the pic?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, it seems bright enough to me. The garage light went off and I snapped a pic in the dark too...
Needless to say, I'm very satisfied with these.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recent orders folks. I am not doing good at keeping up on replying to emails while I'm away, but I'l get these shipped when I get home. Any questions, just email or message.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Thanks for the recent orders folks. I am not doing good at keeping up on replying to emails while I'm away, but I'l get these shipped when I get home. Any questions, just email or message.


You send mine out yet?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got mine in! Looks great!










HOWEVER, Tonight I noticed the Right Front housing BROKE, so the marker light is just HANGING there.. i am extremely extremely dissapointed that they allready broke after having them on for a day.. I didn't study it too closely but it looks as if the trigger latch thing on the side has broke or worn down allready and it won't snap back in place. I'm very frustrated that I just spent 60 dollars on these and one allready broke.. 

I will take a video tommorrow on the problems. And I guess I'll take a stab at fixing it when duc tape..


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Got mine in! Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow,.. really sorry to hear that. That shouldn't have happened. I'll get a replacement sent out to you when I get back home tomorrow. Sorry for the trouble. These are an exact oem duplicate, so I'm not sure how it could have just snapped like that? No worries, I take care of my customers.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Wow,.. really sorry to hear that. That shouldn't have happened. I'll get a replacement sent out to you when I get back home tomorrow. Sorry for the trouble. These are an exact oem duplicate, so I'm not sure how it could have just snapped like that? No worries, I take care of my customers.


Thank you Klearz! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Thank you Klearz! I appreciate it a lot!


Can you post more pictures of yours, and maybe a nightshot with it lit up? And is that black housing with clear lense? Looks great, I might need to order some like that.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Installed my clear on black markers today, looks great. Sorry for the bug 
splats and dirt, I took these after a trip thru the mountains this morning.


View attachment 442


View attachment 443


View attachment 444


View attachment 445


View attachment 446


View attachment 447


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Can you post more pictures of yours, and maybe a nightshot with it lit up? And is that black housing with clear lense? Looks great, I might need to order some like that.


Yessir! I'll get a farther off picture later. But this is all i have as of now:

And it is the the clear lense with black housing. Matches the headlights perfectly! and lit up matches too. I used the stock clear bulbs because i was going for a clearwhite at night instead of the orange. It looks yellowish in the picture but in real life it's not..


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Wow,.. really sorry to hear that. That shouldn't have happened. I'll get a replacement sent out to you when I get back home tomorrow. Sorry for the trouble. These are an exact oem duplicate, so I'm not sure how it could have just snapped like that? No worries, I take care of my customers.


Klearz: I had to put in the stock orange oem marker light back in it's place, so i'm running one clear and one orange, lol  

But i figured out what the problem was, the trigger latch thing on the housing was bent way out of place, and it wouldn't hold in place because it was to far out bent, idk why. It was fine after i put it in and i didn't notice the marker was hanging out untill last night, and I put them in friday around 4pm. I tried bending it back but then it just snapped immediately after i touched it


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Installed my clear on black markers today, looks great. Sorry for the bug
> splats and dirt, I took these after a trip thru the mountains this morning.


Looks great! What part of east Tennessee are you from? I'm from Oak Ridge (the little city between Oliver Springs and Knoxville)


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Looks great! What part of east Tennessee are you from? I'm from Oak Ridge (the little city between Oliver Springs and Knoxville)


I'm from Maryville, have some motorcycle riding buddies from Oliver Springs.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Klearz: I had to put in the stock orange oem marker light back in it's place, so i'm running one clear and one orange, lol
> 
> But i figured out what the problem was, the trigger latch thing on the housing was bent way out of place, and it wouldn't hold in place because it was to far out bent, idk why. It was fine after i put it in and i didn't notice the marker was hanging out untill last night, and I put them in friday around 4pm. I tried bending it back but then it just snapped immediately after i touched it


 I just got back from vacation late this evening. Thanks for the information, that sheds a little light on the subject. I'm still perplexed as to how it bent out,.. the resin the housings are made of is pretty strong,.. and once cured,.. not prone to just bend like that. Is there by any chance a lot of heat down in that area from the engine or anything? If the housings weren't fully cured,... high temps "could" cause that tab to bend out under pressure I guess. I'll get your replacement sent out tomorrow,.. and look into this more and see if I can reproduce the same results here.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz said:


> I just got back from vacation late this evening. Thanks for the information, that sheds a little light on the subject. I'm still perplexed as to how it bent out,.. the resin the housings are made of is pretty strong,.. and once cured,.. not prone to just bend like that. Is there by any chance a lot of heat down in that area from the engine or anything? If the housings weren't fully cured,... high temps "could" cause that tab to bend out under pressure I guess. I'll get your replacement sent out tomorrow,.. and look into this more and see if I can reproduce the same results here.



I did take about a 40-50 mile drive all on the interstate that saturday morning, but since it was all interstate I don't think heat would've been an issue. And the one on the other side seems fine so far. But heat might have been a factor, I noticed the stock housings are a grey instead of black.. Do you think that's because black attracts too much heat??


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: aren't "side-marker" lamps supposed to be *yellow* or *amber* colored, not white?


The consensus seems to be that people are using amber led bulbs with these. But it wouldn't be the first or last time someone breaks a rule.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Klearz: I had to put in the stock orange oem marker light back in it's place, so i'm running one clear and one orange, lol


 I've checked into my housings I have here,.. and the tabs are all very solid on them. I'm pretty sure I know the problem with yours. I was really rushing to get everything made assembled and shipped before I left. I cranked your set out literally,.. hours before I left,.. and I don't think I gave the housings enough time to cure under the conditions they needed before I assembled and shipped. Anyway,.. the new set is in the mail,.. should have them in about a week. Sorry for the mismatched front end for the time being. Just make sure you only let people look at the passenger side for now


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it okay with you folks who have posted pics of the lenses and your cars,... if I use some of them on my website and possibly ebay auctions?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: aren't "side-marker" lamps supposed to be *yellow* or *amber* colored, not white?


When I swaped out my amber lenses, with the smoked ones, I also replaced the clear bulbs with amber ones. I did not get the LEDs.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I think legally they are supposed to reflect orange just like taillights are supposed to reflect red. But most officers won't care as long as it's amber or white. They will get on you without a doubt if their anything other than amber/white though.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Is it okay with you folks who have posted pics of the lenses and your cars,... if I use some of them on my website and possibly ebay auctions?


Use any of mine that you like.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Use any of mine that you like.


Thanks alot, I appreciate it. Great shots by the way,.. sharp car.


With regards to the legal color up front,.. yes in my experience... I've never had problems with cops with regards to the front side markers. I actually ran plain white bulbs in the front of my Eclipse for 8+ years here in Quebec, ( cops LOVE to pull you over here ) and never had any problem. Like someone else said,.. they really only get on you if you are running blue, red,.. or other colors up there. Those colors in the front are reserved for emergency vehicles.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, you can use mine as well.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Yep, you can use mine as well.


Thanks


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz said:


> I've checked into my housings I have here,.. and the tabs are all very solid on them. I'm pretty sure I know the problem with yours. I was really rushing to get everything made assembled and shipped before I left. I cranked your set out literally,.. hours before I left,.. and I don't think I gave the housings enough time to cure under the conditions they needed before I assembled and shipped. Anyway,.. the new set is in the mail,.. should have them in about a week. Sorry for the mismatched front end for the time being. Just make sure you only let people look at the passenger side for now


Thank you so much Klearz! I appreciate it a lot!

And you may use any of my pictures if you like! For a 500 dollar charge! Just Kidding you can use them free lol.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Apr 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: aren't "side-marker" lamps supposed to be *yellow* or *amber* colored, not white?





ECOsleeper said:


> The consensus seems to be that people are using amber led bulbs with these. But it wouldn't be the first or last time someone breaks a rule.


Yes side-markers are suppose to be yellow or amber....California cops are real picky. You guys be careful. They look nice , but probably illegal in alot of states.

Sleeper, even if you change the bulb.....they need to reflect orange / amber in the daytime. You guys should be ok, but be extra careful especially with the cops on bikes that roll up in between cars at signal lights....these guys spot everything.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here in Tennessee Cops only care if the bulb color is blue or red, so many cars have tinted headlights and taillights and cops don't care about that. I'm sure by law the side markers have to refelct red or orange, but I doubt any cops pay attention to that or keep that in their mind everytime they pull someone over


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Use mine if you want...And thanks again for a great product!


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Thank you so much Klearz! I appreciate it a lot!
> 
> And you may use any of my pictures if you like! For a 500 dollar charge! Just Kidding you can use them free lol.


 Lol smart arse!!! I got in touch with the manufacturer of my casting materiels, and the problem with that retaining clip was DEFINITLY because I rushed the last 2 or 3 orders out the door too quickly before leaving for vacation. I didn't give the housings the curing time they needed in the casting equipment. 

Just a heads up to you and people waiting on orders, I delayed the shipments a little until I knew for SURE what the problem was as I didn't want to have the same thing happen again. They are all going out now, and there should be no more problems. I modded my molds as well to increase the thickness of the clip for even more strength as an overkill measure. 

Thanks again for being patient everyone. This is definitly one of the nicest and most respectful forums I've been on.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ..."real time" quality control _in action!_


 Thanks, I guess thats an advantage of being a small company. I can handle a problem as it arises. There isn't much that turns me off more than someone not being happy with one of my products.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what do you guys reccomend for a black eco cruze? i added the chrome door handles already.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> what do you guys reccomend for a black eco cruze? i added the chrome door handles already.


 It really depends on the look you are going for. If you want to make the markers disappear, then the smoke on black is the way to go. Personally, I like the clear lenses on the black housings the best. It gives you a nice subtle clear housing with a dark black outline. 

The clear / silver combination will give you more of a bright side marker if that is what you are going for. 

If there is anything else, just let me know.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> what do you guys reccomend for a black eco cruze? i added the chrome door handles already.


I'd get the smoke/black or light smoke/black....just depends how dark you're wanting. I like the stealth look, so smoke/black for me if I had a black car.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Thanks, I guess thats an advantage of being a small company. I can handle a problem as it arises. There isn't much that turns me off more than someone not being happy with one of my products.


Any word on how soon I should expect my order?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Any word on how soon I should expect my order?


 I would think that it should be there in the next couple days if it isn't in your mailbox right now. 

It took awhile to catch up on orders after modding the molds and process to make stronger clips, but most everything went out last week.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool thanks. I haven't even bothered to check my tracking number lately. Thanks again.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just placed order for light smoke/black lenses...


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just placed order for light smoke/black lenses...


 Yup,.. order is recieved. It should ship out today. Thanks alot.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Im digging the clear/black 
I guess I have some thinking to do!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just placed order for light smoke/black lenses...


 Nice choice! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this website is a bad thing!!! wife getting mad that im spending money on my car!!! LOL


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL yeah, my wife laughed and rolled her eyes at me, but she doesnt actually care. Then she rolled some more when I installed them and explained how I wanted to make them blinkers instead of just side markers. She loves the car, and tolerates me, so its kinda a whateva type scenario.  It just gives her more leverage to buy the stoopid stuff she likes to buy....


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> LOL yeah, my wife laughed and rolled her eyes at me, but she doesnt actually care. Then she rolled some more when I installed them and explained how I wanted to make them blinkers instead of just side markers. She loves the car, and tolerates me, so its kinda a whateva type scenario.  It just gives her more leverage to buy the stoopid stuff she likes to buy....


 
.... and that is the ground work for any functional marriage lol 

I scratch build high detail models of farm tractors and equipment as a hobby when I can find any spare time. It always makes me cringe when the wife comes in the shop and says,... "Ohhh that is sooo cute"... nooo I say, its not cute its "cool" or "badass" lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Those tractors are pretty cool!!! thanks for getting the side markers out so fast!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

what kind of bulb is in the side marker,can i get the bulb at an auto store?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks *70AARCUDA*,.. I really enjoy the model building when I have time to do it. That only seems to happen a few times a year though, when the lens business slows up a little.

*Jakaroo*, the side markers use a 194 or t10 wedge bulb. I'm sure you can get them at autozone, napa, etc. I also have them in LED version for sale as well. 

Thanks *cruzeman*, no problem. Now than I am mostly caught up turn around time is back down to about 12-36 hours.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks,i did mine the cheap way,i would have bought your sidemarkers just i was being cheap


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> thanks,i did mine the cheap way,i would have bought your sidemarkers just i was being cheap


 No problem, I've done the same thing at times. I've got a Charger, was too cheap to buy the deep dish grill kit, so I took the weekend and made my own.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Won't buy it this month so I will have to cough up 10 bucks more. Already purchased logo overlays and an intake lol. I have to slow down. But You will see an order from me probably next month. Looks Good And Thanks for giving us products!


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

First Post Since Joining!

I Ordered these From Jason last week and just waiting for them to come in. I will post pics of the install once I receive them.

And communication was great from Klearz!


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

How are these installed? Are they just clipped on or something?


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Grim said:


> How are these installed? Are they just clipped on or something?


 Ues, they have a plastic clip molded into the back of the housings. It makes for a real easy removal and installation. Just reach inside, squeeze the clip and the marker pops out. Then switch the lens,.. and then slowly push the new marker into position until the clip pop into place.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

B-Rad said:


> First Post Since Joining!
> 
> I Ordered these From Jason last week and just waiting for them to come in. I will post pics of the install once I receive them.
> 
> And communication was great from Klearz!


Thanks again,.. look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Klearz said:


> Yup,.. order is recieved. It should ship out today. Thanks alot.


 
would you have a guesstimate as to when you think I will get these??


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> would you have a guesstimate as to when you think I will get these??


 It can be difficult to say with small parcel airmail. It is supposed to take about 4-9 business days. That should put them there sometime between today and next Friday. It doesn't happen very often.. maybe 2% of the time, but once in awhile US customs will hold a shipment for inspection which can delay it by a week or two. All these things make it hard to make a good estimate on a delivery date. I wish I had a better idea for you, but hang in there,.. hopefully they will show up sooner than later.

Thanks again.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess I am in the unlucky 2%. I think mine are taking a lap or two around the world before they get here!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW....post some pics of more of those tractors in your garage! I grew up around a few farms that had some of these types, mostly John Deere. My dad is a Massey-Ferguson guy. 

Great job!


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I guess I am in the unlucky 2%. I think mine are taking a lap or two around the world before they get here!


 Sorry it taking so long for delivery. Waiting is never any fun. I sent about 5-6 of the orders out at the same time. Anybody else recieved their orders yet?

Nope,.. not priority mail,... small parcel airmail with no tracking number. Its usually pretty quick and reliable but every once in awhile can leave you wondering. 

If you'd like to see more of my tractors that I've build over the years, you can check out my other website. www.modeltractors.com . It has a good deal of the farm tractors, pulling tractors and equipment I've built in the last 10 years.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorry, that was not meant toward _you_ but rather toward our "postal" *Post Office* which seemingly has a habit of losing, mangling or misdelivering stuff.


Oh no offense taken at all,.. I get what you are saying. I've shipped with USPS, Canada Post, UPS and Fedex,... and have nitemare stories for all of them. I think Fedex was probably the worst. I shipped with them exclusively for 3-4 months,... 4-6 packages per shipment and did the shipping label here at home. They would then pick up the packages,.. take them to the processing plant here in the city... place ALL the packages on the scale together and charge that TOTAL weight for each individual package and then bill my credit card that much. I must have spent 30+ hours over 5 months looking up invoices,.. and filling out individual claims forms for every single package that they did this too. The worst part is that they didn't just do this once,.. they continued to do it until I finally threatened to go to the media. I can only GUESS how much money they made from small businesses here in Ottawa area ( pop 1 million + ) who don't want their credit card statements like a hawk.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm like a little kid with no patience! Give me my lenses! Lol


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I'm like a little kid with no patience! Give me my lenses! Lol


I feel ya, I'm the same way when waiting for new parts. Its kind of like Santa Clause delaying Christmas morning lol. You should probably recieve yours sooner than most as the customs processing facility they usually get held at ( when it happens ) is in New Jersey.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Haven't gotten mine quite yet either. The anticipation is starting to get to me haha


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

11 canadian buisness days, should be here soon! I'll post 'installed' pics as soon as my parcel card shows up at the post office!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang, 17 pages means a lot of good especially if your product is still selling. 
It sucks living in Hawaii because it means that I legally require the amber lenses for an annual inspection. 

Think you could help me out any there Clearz? Maybe I can just replace the OEM ones when I need to go in for inspection? I didn't quite get a good picture in my head when you were talking about placing reflective tape over the lens. Only because wouldn't an inspector still notice something? 

My car is Imperial Blue and I'm aiming for the whole gun metal / smoke look on the entire car eventually. What u guys think would be best?


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Dang, 17 pages means a lot of good especially if your product is still selling.
> It sucks living in Hawaii because it means that I legally require the amber lenses for an annual inspection.


These would be perfect for you. He will send you his reproduction and you will remove your OEM units and install his. All you will need to do is put the OEM lenses in a safe place and swap them back for the inspection. I'm still waiting on mine but from what everyone says it only takes about 30 minutes to swap...probably less with annual practice.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> These would be perfect for you. He will send you his reproduction and you will remove your OEM units and install his. All you will need to do is put the OEM lenses in a safe place and swap them back for the inspection. I'm still waiting on mine but from what everyone says it only takes about 30 minutes to swap...probably less with annual practice.


WOOT!

ah Sank u ah....ah veddy veddy much ah!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I forgot I ordered these LOL they should be here anyday now.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine just arrived yesterday. I haven't installed them yet, but they look fantastic. Thanks again Klearz...well worth the wait to make sure they were right.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i thought they came yesterday but it was a bottle of wax i forgot i ordered on amazon.....hahahahha


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday. I haven't installed them yet, but they look fantastic. Thanks again Klearz...well worth the wait to make sure they were right.


 
when did you order these???


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> when did you order these???


April 5th. Right before his two week trip (which he informed us about) also just before someone found a defect so it took him time to investigate and correct. It was a while, but I wasn't being a squeaky wheel, as I have been preoccupied with getting my Regal ready for a car show for the last month.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> April 5th. Right before his two week trip (which he informed us about) also just before someone found a defect so it took him time to investigate and correct. It was a while, but I wasn't being a squeaky wheel, as I have been preoccupied with getting my Regal ready for a car show for the last month.



I ordered mine at the same time you did, so I'm hoping I get mine tomorrow or Saturday. Like I said before, the anticipation is getting to me. Not to mention I'm moving residences at the end of the month lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

YES!!! came in today......going to install now. thanks again


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome quality,,,,job done in 10 minutes!!! thanks again klearz!!! im disapointed it didnt take me longer to install lol!!! one of the leds didnt light up when i first installed, i had to pull the metal prongs out and then boom all fired up!!!! getting closer to stealth mode now!!!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Did yours come via the mail or??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

regular usps....


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Finally got mine today right when it's supposed to rain the next few days. Oh well, have to wait for it to dry up now


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Literally takes 3 minutes each side


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Do they just pop out or are they screwed from behind?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you will feel a tab and i believe you pull tab towards you and lense pops out thru outside of car...


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Got mine last night, installed them today! 
Took about 45 seconds per side with a bulb change (interior panel remover tool from snap on worked great)

also went to the sign shop across the street and got some scrap white sticky vinyl, see if you can spot it 







































Thanks Klearz!


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

1990tsi said:


> also went to the sign shop across the street and got some scrap white sticky vinyl, see if you can spot it


Looks great...your car is an exact negative copy of mine. Black granite paint...Black bow tie...Dark Smoke lenses....tinted windows


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Looks great...your car is an exact negative copy of mine. Black granite paint...Black bow tie...Dark Smoke lenses....tinted windows


 
Isn't it nice to have something different?
My old genesis coupe was the only one in my town of 20k people, with the cruze I see my car 7 times a day, 3 times my same color!

With the Klearz corners I can at least stand out a little with the horrid bolt pattern chev decided we deserved.


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

Just purchased the dark smoke and black housings for my black Eco that I'm picking up on Friday. Looking forward to the blacked out look!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Bama_Eco said:


> Just purchased the dark smoke and black housings for my black Eco that I'm picking up on Friday. Looking forward to the blacked out look!


Once the TERRIBLE weather (5 tornado sirens alone today) leaves the midwest I'll wash the cruze and post pictures of mine. I have the same lenses, tinted windows and black emblems. As well as the black Cruze


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the order, it will go out today. 

RS LTZ, sorry to hear about the bad weather. That is some scrary - crazy stuff you guys have been dealing with down there. Looks forward to seeing the pics when the weather clears up for ya.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I really like them. Went on website to order a pair of the clear w/ black housings, but after bulbs and shipping I couldnt pull the pin on a $90 purchase for them...


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

70x7 said:


> I really like them. Went on website to order a pair of the clear w/ black housings, but after bulbs and shipping I couldnt pull the pin on a $90 purchase for them...


 
Sorry to hear that. I know it may seem expensive, but again these aren't cheap injection molded lenses made by the thousands in Asia. I make every set by hand, one lens at a time. As it is, I make so little money that I am considering closing or at least scaling back Klearz, dropping poor selling products, and going into other business ventures.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i will back up klearz on this, his product is of great quality. I get compliments all the time on them!!!


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i will back up klearz on this, his product is of great quality. I get compliments all the time on them!!!


 
Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a heads up to folks here on the forum that my vendor membership is about to run out. I am only selling about 1-2 sets a months through the forum now, so I cannot afford to keep paying the membership fee of $50 a month. Its been great talking with you all, and if you guys ever need anything, you can always email or visit my website and message me through there. You all are one of the classiest groups of car owners I've worked with over the years. Thanks for everything.

Jason
klearz.com


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Klearz said:


> Just a heads up to folks here on the forum that my vendor membership is about to run out. I am only selling about 1-2 sets a months through the forum now, so I cannot afford to keep paying the membership fee of $50 a month. Its been great talking with you all, and if you guys ever need anything, you can always email or visit my website and message me through there. You all are one of the classiest groups of car owners I've worked with over the years. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Jason
> klearz.com


Don't worry man, your website is in your signature and in the main post. This thread will remain bumped, and don't worry once i pay off a couple of things i will be buying some of the smoked one's. 

EDIT: You can still post though..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the light smoke ones I bought,may buy a different color in the future to change it up a little.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks alot, I appreciate. The economy is hard on everyone all around. I'm sure lots of people would like side markers, there is only so much money to go around these days. Same with my advertising budget for the year unfortuneatly. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Cruzin17 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm interested...where do I purchase them?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruzin17 said:


> I'm interested...where do I purchase them?


 
..: Klearz :..


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

****...it looks like I did the opposite upgrade and now I WISH I had money to get some of these Klearz products to finish the look of my car, I mean just look at what I did lol


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

any deals on thease?


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ddaydesai said:


> ****...it looks like I did the opposite upgrade and now I WISH I had money to get some of these Klearz products to finish the look of my car, I mean just look at what I did lol
> 
> ‪Cruze dual signal teardrop lights‬‏ - YouTube


 
Can you let me know where to purchase the bulbs you have? 

I really do like the way they look Xenon and then turn orange when you signals are on.


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

I got them and the resistors from ijmdtoy


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

wanna see pics at night.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Could you please post an image of the pewter color? I have a Taupe Grey Metallic car and looking to hide the corner lamps as much as possible.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Could you please post an image of the pewter color? I have a Taupe Grey Metallic car and looking to hide the corner lamps as much as possible.


Sorry, I am currently in the process of moving to a new house and setting up a new shop. I may not be able to post any new pics until after the new year. I've got a nickel powder I can impregnate the clear resin with to make the lens which should give you more of a metallic pewter sort of look. It would be an extra $5 as the nickel powder isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on the move to a new shop/home, I know how it was for my move to a new shop. All the things that I learned from my first shop was implemented into making a more functional and efficient space.

I am VERY interested in these marker lights!

Let me know when you are ready, and I will make the order.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Will these fit on a 2012?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cvarg said:


> Will these fit on a 2012?


Yes, no car company will change the exterior of a car unless they're releasing an entire new model.


----------



## metblack6spd (Dec 14, 2011)

do i have to disassemble the stock unit if i get the lenses only?


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Cant decide on clear or dark smoked on my silver eco??????


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

klearz is closed for half a year lol,and to be honest there customer service sucks i ordered my clear markers 3 months ago and jason kept saying he would send them out the next day he said this a good 4 times and i emailed him 2 weeks ago and still havent had a reply back,almost time to call paypal and get my money back


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone else make them?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

graffixworks makes overlays, really simple to put on


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I wanted them clear If Klears isnt open buy march guess ill have to. What kinda company closes for half a year. I am very upset cuz no one else makes them


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Side markers aren't required by law right? I want to just paint over them.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Side markers aren't required by law right? I want to just paint over them.


there not even side markers there parking lights


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Idk if its required but it could be in some states idk. But the amber color is ugly on any car they should make them clear from factory and make everyone happy and put amber bulbs in.


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow... $104 Shipped now. That seems a little steep for two marker lights. Also, according to the about us page they are (still?) closed until the spring/summer. Anyone else making or have these for sale yet?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

2012CruzeRS said:


> Wow... $104 Shipped now. That seems a little steep for two marker lights. Also, according to the about us page they are (still?) closed until the spring/summer. Anyone else making or have these for sale yet?


I have a used set that I could sell you. I got rid of the car and have no use for them. They are in great shape. They have a white background with the clear lens. Shoot me a price if you want them and I could put up a pic.


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just bought a cruz, and can't stand those ugly orangy/yellow marker lights... wanna hook me up with some clear on silver?


----------



## alysia143 (Sep 5, 2012)

Clear side markers with black housing finally came in the mail yesterday, put them in right away with some bright white LEDs on my black granite cruze looks amazing!! Gives the car a whole new customized look =] worth the $$$ thanks klearz!! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^This post means nothing without a pic,


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

/\ What he said


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I ordered and tinted my headlights with film from ebay.... I used the same film for the marker lights, very simple, did both lights in about 10 minutes... The surface is completely flat, so no troubles.... I'd spend the 10 - 12 bucks for a roll of film and try it yourself before dumping all that cash for tinted lenses....


----------



## alysia143 (Sep 5, 2012)

kinda s***** picture because it was cloudy today, also have bright white leds but you cant see them because its day time. Will try & get some night shots.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Idk if its required but it could be in some states idk. But the amber color is ugly on any car they should make them clear from factory and make everyone happy and put amber bulbs in.


 Ah man, I have a EURO Cruze with no side markers! ( I wish I had em though, the amber colored lens ones...anybody wanna trade front bumpers (fascia). LoL


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Klearz said:


> I've been getting some feedback that my price is too high on the side markers. I can understand that money is tight now, and I really want to get some of these out on the street. I am going to blow these out for the next few weeks at $60 a set including free shipping to the US or Canada. You can choose from clear lenses on white, silver or black housings, or smoked lenses on black housings. If you are interested, you can message me or even purchase them through my website using paypal.
> 
> ..: Klearz : Chevrolet :..
> 
> ...


Do you still have these in white/clear at that price (without bulbs)?


----------



## GGG (Jan 23, 2013)

What exactly do you mean transparent clear with reworked housing?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Klearz, I keep having problems with my passenger side clear side marker pushing out of the bodywork. I'm not sure if it's the side markers, or something on the car but it's as if the "clip" on the marker doesn't ever clip to the car. I'm pretty sure it's not the marker though, as I have had 2 different side-markers sent to me and they all have the same problem after about a month or two, however the OEM side-markers don't ever have this problems. I'm really just thinking about glueing it down..


----------



## Philip971 (May 26, 2013)

*Added side markers*

You guys are lucky to have side makers on your Cruze...
I own a European/Asian version of the Cruze (I know I don't have the best one)... Unfortunately there is no side maker at all on it... We have two turn signals on the middle side instead.

Does somebody know how to install the amber or the smoked side markers, without changing the bumper? Please help me... Thanks... Philip


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are these still available at the $60? I have a silver Cruze. Do you recomend the smoked with black housing or the clear lenses on silver housing?


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

jimmersix8 said:


> Are these still available at the $60? I have a silver Cruze. Do you recomend the smoked with black housing or the clear lenses on silver housing?


Smoked could look cool with a silver cruze! I would re commend just smoking the existing lenses yourself. I did mine and they look awesome. $12's and DONE!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jayman777 said:


> Smoked could look cool with a silver cruze! I would re commend just smoking the existing lenses yourself. I did mine and they look awesome. $12's and DONE!
> View attachment 14934
> 
> 
> ...











Did mine too but the plasti dip is blotchy on the lights. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Could we get a group buy? I can't justify a 90 dollar purchase for clear side markers you. Know... 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

jimmersix8 said:


> View attachment 15021
> 
> 
> Did mine too but the plasti dip is blotchy on the lights.
> ...


NICE! Maybe just try thinner coats next time? That might help with the blotchy ends. It gives a nice matte finish! 

So there ya go people.... Spray with the tint for a gloss effect, and plasti dip for matte. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the Pewter ones? I like the Dark smoked in black housings but curious on the pewter ones.


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

i wrapped my marker lights in white vinyl looks awesome and the light still shines through perfect


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Philip971 said:


> You guys are lucky to have side makers on your Cruze...
> I own a European/Asian version of the Cruze (I know I don't have the best one)... Unfortunately there is no side maker at all on it... We have two turn signals on the middle side instead.
> 
> Does somebody know how to install the amber or the smoked side markers, without changing the bumper? Please help me... Thanks... Philip


If you're talking about the Holden bumper I'll trade you. Lol



j.thomson said:


> i wrapped my marker lights in white vinyl looks awesome and the light still shines through perfect


Pics?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have actually bought from Klearz you can see the car on there facebook page if you are interested in seeing what they look like with black smoke and black housing. I must say I am VERY happy with the side markers I have got from them and have got compliments on how nice they make the car look instead of the stock ones. ANYONE looking to get a set I HIGHLY recommend Klearz


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry I've been out of touch folks. I haven't checked in on this forum in quite some time. Yes, Cruze markers are still available in a clear, light smoked, dark smoked, diamond pearl, black pearl, factory color match with a small slit for light transmission etc. If you want it, I can make it happen. I'll try to check in on the forum a little more often now that the thread seems to have come back to life. A big thanks to all those who have ordered and have posted positive things here. I really appreciate it. 

Jason
klearz.com


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

Klearz said:


> Sorry I've been out of touch folks. I haven't checked in on this forum in quite some time. Yes, Cruze markers are still available in a clear, light smoked, dark smoked, diamond pearl, black pearl, factory color match with a small slit for light transmission etc. If you want it, I can make it happen. I'll try to check in on the forum a little more often now that the thread seems to have come back to life. A big thanks to all those who have ordered and have posted positive things here. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Jason
> klearz.com


Side Markers look great in all the pics! I was hoping that maybe you were gonna have a sale on the markers for us Cruzetalk users. Every little bit helps. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be in for a sale!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Id be in for a group buy or something like I mentioned before 90 bucks is a little much. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

I really don't do sales. I know $90 seems like alot, and it is alot of money. If this were an injection molded run of lenses where I paid $5 a set for 1000 units, then I could make the price $40 or so per set. Every set is hand made, one set at a time by me using expensive materials and a good amount of labor. As you said, every little bit helps though. From now to the end of June, I'll allow any forum members here to use the $2 combined shipping option from the drop down box on my website when ordering. This will work out to a $14 savings for US customers, and $11 for Canadian. This will only be until the end of June though.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Klearz said:


> I really don't do sales. I know $90 seems like alot, and it is alot of money. If this were an injection molded run of lenses where I paid $5 a set for 1000 units, then I could make the price $40 or so per set. Every set is hand made, one set at a time by me using expensive materials and a good amount of labor. As you said, every little bit helps though. From now to the end of June, I'll allow any forum members here to use the $2 combined shipping option from the drop down box on my website when ordering. This will work out to a $14 savings for US customers, and $11 for Canadian. This will only be until the end of June though.


So thats only sixs days people are buying the Trifecta Tune so I don't think this is a good idea at this time maybe you should do it for July then id buy a pair.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I'd like to see the red housing and light smoke lens if that's possible.


----------



## TurboRS (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you offer amber smoked?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Go to the website, look up Cruze, see what he offers. If it's not there, contact him by email because he can probably make just about anything.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I wish had anothe group buy on these. $100 plus shipping is way out of my price range.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have Klearz on my Cruze, but I see eBay is offering cheap sidemarkers. Can't comment about quality but the price is right! http://m.ebay.com/itm/310910823392?nav=VI


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> I have Klearz on my Cruze, but I see eBay is offering cheap sidemarkers. Can't comment about quality but the price is right! Depo 2011 13 Chevy Cruze Smoke Smoked Front Left Right Bumper Side Marker Light | eBay


$45 + $65 shipping to Canada = $109 before exchange rate and duty.
+
Klearz is $106 all in.
=
Sucks to be in Canada and want to do custom work to our vehicles.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

****, I was on on phone when I posted that, didn't realize you were in Canada. Comes up free shipping for me. Sorry!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe we can have it shipped to you and you can ship it to us 

lol


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

Do we have a video on installing these yet? I want to order them, but I don't want to have to take my whole bumper off to install it. 
Thanks!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Goodwinscruze said:


> Do we have a video on installing these yet? I want to order them, but I don't want to have to take my whole bumper off to install it.
> Thanks!


How to link is on my signature!


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

Thanks man I ended up finding it way later on the evening. I ordered them. I can't wait for them to get in. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I'd like to see the red housing and light smoke lens if that's possible.



I'd like to see these too. I have a BGM cruze with the red accent interior. I'd like to extend it out to the exterior.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

goinovr said:


> I'd like to see these too. I have a BGM cruze with the red accent interior. I'd like to extend it out to the exterior.


Go to the site and email him, when I got mine he said he could paint the housings any color.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the smoked ones coming.... eventually.

I got an email on the 3rd saying 4-8 business days, so when the tracking still said "shipping info received" on the 8/9th business day I shot them an email to check in. I guess they're super backed up with orders right now.

Kinda sad, I really wanted to get these done before I left, and I guess since they already printed the shipping label they won't switch the shipping address for me. Sigh. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I have the smoked ones coming.... eventually.
> 
> I got an email on the 3rd saying 4-8 business days, so when the tracking still said "shipping info received" on the 8/9th business day I shot them an email to check in. I guess they're super backed up with orders right now.
> 
> ...


Probably not. IIRC mine said shipping info received for a few days before there were any further updates, still arrived on schedule, though.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Just wanted to make a couple notes here for people ordering in the future.

I ordered the smoked side markers on black housing to go with the Black Granite Metallic.

The lens is awesome, fit and finish is awesome. Seal is tight from factory bulb housing to Klearz housing. 

So all that is good, they can be taken out in 3 seconds with the right tools from the bumper. I use a small flathead covered several times in painters tape, and a cut credit card to protect the bumper. I slide the driver in to push the clip and use gentle force on the edges of the side marker with my fingers and they pop out no problem.

Now on to the actual lighting. Where I live, the front side markers have to be white or amber to be legal, so that limited my choices.

I ordered Klearz 1 SMD and 5 SMD white LEDS to run in them.

First things first. The Klearz white SMDs have a bit of a blue tint to them. This is fine if that is what you want.

The smoke lens, with the blue tint SMD gives off almost a deep purple light from the side marker. 1 SMD is more than enough light, 5 is too much for what I want, understated but legal. 

I'm not too into the deep purple look, so I tried some incandescent 5w5 peanut bulbs, which give off the typical pale yellow light, albeit much more intense than the 1 SMD. 

That was not quite what I wanted, so I went and grabbed a pair of PIAA high intensity super LEDs in White. Part number 19263.

These are not high intensity at all, but are very white. Putting them into the smoked lens outputs just enough light to make it noticeable, but not too bright, and very white, much like the PIAA Xtreme white 7000 series turn signals etc. 

Just perfect.

All in all it cost me about $122 USD for the side markers and 1 set of SMDs shipped which I didn't end up using, and $32 for the PIAA 19263 leds locally. I'm sure they are a lot cheaper online, but it was worth the $150 to me.

Please keep in mind like any peanut 194/168 style LED, the leads will have to be bent on the PIAA as well even though they are much thicker looking. They bend well.


----------

